# 7'4" Homesteader for 2004 Tacoma



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is a 7'4" plow too big for a 2004 Toyota Tacoma 6 cylinder 4X4?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

No, it would work fine for that truck.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

i have the same set-up on mine. different gen but you'll have no problems.


----------

